# AFX G-Plus Parts Gen 1



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Looking for AFX G-Plus Gen 1 parts. Planning on building a four car IROC set. A one stop source would be great!!!!

On E-Pay, I have seen all but:

Brush barrel holder
Arms
Pick-up shoes
Tires

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some good sources:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ Go to Aurora Parts and then select G-Plus.

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_afx.htm

http://www.ncphobbies.com/cgi-bin/v...rican+Line+GPlus+Parts+Store&displayNumber=10

Between these, you should find what you need.

Russ


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Voxxer said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Looking for AFX G-Plus Gen 1 parts. Planning on building a four car IROC set. A one stop source would be great!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Voxxer-

As I've mentioned to you before.....if it's Aurora we have it!

:thumbsup:

How many of each do you need?

New or used?

Why not start with NOS chassis, we have those as well?

LMK

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Question*

Hi:

Can AFX Super G+ arms work in the AFX G-plus?

Thanks

Jon
Voxxer


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*GPlus Parts*

I'll be doing a toy show this weekend, but I have most of what you need. Drop me a line or call. 609-588-4771
Gene


----------

